# القمص "زكريا بطرس": سأفتح قناة جديدة اسمها "الباحثين عن الحق".



## Alexander.t (22 مايو 2010)

*كتب: مايكل فارس. خاص للأقباط متحدون.
بعد أن أرسلت منظمة "جويس ماير" التبشيرية الأمريكية رسالة إلي ال "بي بي سي" الإخبارية تقول فيها: إن وسيطها فى الشرق الأوسط أبلغها بأن قناة الحياة التبشيرية قد قررت التوقف عن بث برامج القمص "زكريا بطرس" اعتبارًا من شهر يونيو المقبل، كما ذكرت المنظمة:
التقينا القمص زكريا بطرس ليشرح لنا ملابسات وقف بث برامجه وسببها، وما هي خططه المستقبلية؟ وهل هناك ثمة صفقة بيالقمص "زكريا بطرس": سأفتح قناة جديدة اسمها "الباحثين عن الحق".ن الكنيسة والحزب الوطني أثناء انتخابات الشورى القادمة لوقف برامجه؟

بدايًة.. نفى القمص زكريا بطرس ماتردد من "إشاعات" بعد تَوقُف برامجه، والتي وصفت ذلك بأنه نجاح لأجهزة الأمن المصرية في وقف تلك البرامج علي قناة الحياة، وكذلك إشاعة إقحام قيادات الكنيسة في الموضوع تحت ستار "صفقة بين الكنيسة والحزب الوطني" بمناسبة انتخابات مجلس الشوري ،فهذه كلها إشاعات كاذبة باطلة.

وتحدث "بطرس" عن تصريحات ال (بي بي سي)، مؤكدًا: لقد كانت الخدمة في قناة الحياة مرحلة مؤقتة، ووسيلة أعدها الله واستخدمها الروح القدس وباركها خلال الأعوام السبعة الماضية، وبالتالي كانت بركة كبيرة في حياتنا ومسيرة الخدمة.

وأضاف: منذ 7 سنوات كانت قناة الحياة تسير علي المنهج الروحي الذي علمنا إياه السيد المسيح: "مجانًا أخذتم مجانًا اعطوا"، لذا كانت كل حلقاتي  -التي اقتربت من الخمسمائة حلقة علي مدار 7 سنوات- كانت بلا مقابل، وذلك بشهادة مدير القناة نفسه، وهذا المبدأ لم ولن نتخلّ عنه مهما كانت التحديات والمغريات، ولن نسمح لأي قوة أن تحوِّل عمل الرب إلى تجارة أو بيزنس، ومعركتي معركة مبادئ، ومهما حدث من اختلافات في وجهات النظر، فستظل قناة الحياة بخدَّامها وخدماتها موضوع احترامنا وتقديرنا وصلواتنا المستمرة، والواقع أن الله يعلن عن خططه وإرادته  بطرق مختلفة، منها أن الروح القدس بدأ في إرشادنا بتوسيع مجالات الخدمة وفتح ابواب جديده متسعة.
وأعلن عن انتهاء ارتباط خدمته بكل من قناة الحياة؛ كقناةٍ تليفزيونية نصل من خلالها إلى مختلف بقاع الارض، وانتهاء خدمتنا بمؤسسة (EMO) التي كانت تعمل كمظلة خلال السنوات الماضية لتنظيم عملية دعم الخدمة،
ونفى ارتباطه وارتباط خدمتة بأي مؤسسة أو هيئة أو موقع أليكتروني أخر غير موقعة الخاص؛ مشددًا على أن الهيئة الوحيدة التي تُمثل خدمته هي: (HON- the hope of all nation) بانجلترا والولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، ومُعلَنٌ عنها في موقعنا الرسمي.

وأكد أنه في الفترة القادمة ستشهد الخدمة اتساعًا شديدًا، وهناك العديد من الخطط التي تمت دراستها للمرحلة الجديده، مشيرًا إلى أنه يعلم ما هي الإمكانيات المطلوبة لتحقيق هذه الخطط، وما هي النفقات المطلوبة لها.
وأعلن أن أول الخطط هي إطلاق قناة فضائية جديدة، يستطيع من خلالها تقديم برامجه لكل العالم، ومن المُحتَمل أن يكون اسمها: "الباحثين عن الحق"، وسيتم بثها عند اكتمال وتوفير الأموال اللازمة للبث في كل بقاع العالم، والبرنامج الرئيسي فيها هو: "الباحث عن الحق".

وأكد أن مَنْ يريد عرض برامج على قناته الجديدة، فسوف يرحب به، مشيرًا إلى الأخ "رشيد" علي قناة الحياة، وأن قناته لن تكون حكرًا لأحد. وأشار إلى أن القناة ستقدم برامج قوية جدًا للرد علي أي شبهات عن المسيحية بالمراجع والكتب الموثقة، ونفكر في التحدث عن فقر الأقباط واحتياجاتهم واضطهادهم.*​


----------



## BITAR (22 مايو 2010)

*الرب يبارك عمل القمص زكريا بطرس *
*ويكلل كل مجهودة بالنجاح*
*لخدمة كلمة الله الحية والفعالة*
*لتنير القلوب*
* قبل*
*ان تنير الاعين*​


----------



## besm alslib (22 مايو 2010)

*للامانه انا لما عرفت انه مش هيطلع تاني على قناة الحياة وقرات الخبر بالمنتدى*

*كنت ببكي لدرجه اني ما رديت على الموضوع لان ما عرفت شو اكتب من زعلي*

*بس بتمنى بجد الرب يوفقه ويقدر يحقق خططه واي شي راح يعمله اكيد هيكون موفق فيه*

*لان ايد وبركة الرب معه *


*شكرا اخي على الخبر *

*وان شاء الله نسمع عن افتتاح القناه قريب*
​


----------



## man4truth (22 مايو 2010)

ربنا يوفق ابونا زكريا العظيم
لرد وارشاد الكثير من الخراف الضاله


----------



## peter88 (22 مايو 2010)

وانا لما سمعت الخبر قولت دي نكتة (خبر غير صحيح يعني)
ومصدقتش انه هيوقف فعلا....
اتاري انه هيوقف وهيكمل.....!
شكرا كيوبد


----------



## SALVATION (22 مايو 2010)

_كل الاشياء تعمل معا للخبر_
_شكراا كتيير مينا للخبر_
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (22 مايو 2010)

يد الرب معك يا ابونا زكريا 

وفى انتظار القناة الجديدة 

وبرامجك المثيرة والمفيدة جدا ​


----------



## Alcrusader (23 مايو 2010)

*الرب يطول عمر أبونا زكريا ويوفقه...*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (23 مايو 2010)

God bless you , may god put his hand in this matter so the service continue bringing people to light.​


----------



## MAJI (23 مايو 2010)

ربنا يفرحك يا Cupid
خبر حلو ربنا يكملو
تحية كبيرة لابونا زكريا ونتمنالو الصحة والموفقية في مشروعو الجديد
ويارب تنتشر كلمتك في كل مكان وتدخل كل قلب  آمين


----------



## zezza (23 مايو 2010)

ربنا يدبر للخير و يبارك خدمة ابونا زكريا 
شكرا مينا على الخبر 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## johna&jesus (23 مايو 2010)

_*شكراااااااااااااا   يا ميناااااااااااا   على الخبر *_​


----------

